
Gab.ai, Twitter competitor, raises $1M dollars in crowd investment - sergiotapia
https://www.startengine.com/startup/gab?utm=email
======
CM30
That's great news for users. Twitter needs some good competition, and both
sites like this one and open services like GNU Social/Mastodon are going to
help make everything better there.

I also feel Gab does posts a lot better than Twitter does, since the post
lengths are actually somewhat usable. 300 characters is much more practical
than 140, and I rarely feel like I run out of space as a result.

So yeah, good on them.

------
cyanexttuesday
Wow. That's from crowd investment alone. The creator calls Silicon Valley full
of liberal elites too.

I can't help but feel nervous, like Trumplites are coming for Tech and winning
grassroots support.

~~~
CM30
Eh, I'd say things are simply becoming more representative of the population
as a whole. I mean, look at Twitter and how it moderates its platform. It's
pretty clear that right wingers who break the rules get dealt with much more
harshly than those from the other side, and things like the Trust and Safety
Council include very few people from pro free speech organisations or non left
wing organisations in general.

And when people think they're being censored/ignored by such platforms, well
of course they'll start their own/check out ones more sympathetic to their
views.

It's not really winning grassroots support. It's winning over the people who
were already conservative and felt major social networks were being unfair to
them.

------
livestyle
Let's see how fast this gets ghosted..

